# Tweeters Ringing/reverberating/resonating



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, I don't know the correct term but I noticed my tweeters started ringing or resonating or reverberating or whatever its called. It started when I installed some JBL's.

OK, I thought just a bright tweeter right? I swapped them out with some old Alpine Type R tweets, same "ringing". The tried some old JL's, and Diamonds, and Rockfords and even some old Polks, all with various crossovers too. All had that subtle ringing at high frequencies.

Has anyone else experienced this? Its no fun.

Here's what I've done...

Swapped F/R RCA's, no change
Increased amp gains, no change
Reduced amp gains, no change
Ran 14guage speaker wire direct from amp to speakers, no change
Bypassed Alpine 4-channel and ran straight off my Kenwood Excelon deck power, no change.

The only thing I haven't changed out is the head unit, I don't have an old one laying around.

Has anyone heard of a head unit suddenly going squirrelly on the highs?

This isn't much fun. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

OOps, wrong forum. I'm a idiot. :blush:


----------

